

Work with Zenter guys on a mobile side project - rwalker

Google is great and all, but we love startups so much that we've started another one as a side project: www.fitnio.com<p>We're looking for one or more hackers to do any or all of the following:<p>* add features to the iPhone app (Objective C)<p>* add social features to our web site (Java / JavaScript)<p>* create an Android version (Java)<p>* create a Pre version (JavaScript)<p>* create a Blackberry version (Java)<p>We're offering equity in the (profitable) company in exchange for part time work.  We work a couple hours a week and 1 weekend per month.  Most of all, we're looking for fun people to work with on a fun project.<p>Email us at founders@fitnio.com if you're interested.
======
dannyr
Is it open for registration? I tried signing up but I'm getting this:

"There was an error signing you in. Please ensure that you entered your email
and password correctly."

~~~
rwalker
Make sure to choose "I want one" in the membership section - this is probably
something we could make clearer

~~~
dannyr
I did choose "I want one" when I got the error.

------
vaksel
you should add a way to track your workout progress. Pretty much digitize the
workout progress sheet.

i.e. let users create fields(i.e. wide grip pull ups) and track their input
for each category week from week

